# Deal at Lowe's



## breampole (Feb 6, 2010)

Not sure where to put this, but if you are in the market for a Mr. Heater Buddy Heater, normal best price $79.95 Lowes has marked them down to $39.95 These heaters put out 4,000 to 9,000 BTU's and can be fueled by either a 1 lb screw on cannister or by a hose and tank. I bought two of them. Like a buy one get one free sale.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought one BassPro last week for $79.95 "ON SALE".


----------



## Sargent (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been to 2 Lowes and they were both out.

If anyone sees one in N. Metro, let me know!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang thats a deal! Need to find another one, I love mine.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2010)

i will hit the one up over here in Norcross today and see if they have any.  

Bass- want me to pick you one up if they do?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> i will hit the one up over here in Norcross today and see if they have any.
> 
> Bass- want me to pick you one up if they do?



Im gonna check the one here at lunch, Ill let ya know


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2010)

the ambassadeer said:


> im gonna check the one here at lunch, ill let ya know



10-4


----------



## MAPSTRE (Feb 10, 2010)

None at Johns Creek, or Buford.
Suwanee has 5 left.  Verbally checked!!
Picking up 2 today.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> i will hit the one up over here in Norcross today and see if they have any.
> 
> Bass- want me to pick you one up if they do?





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im gonna check the one here at lunch, Ill let ya know



If you guys go to their website, you should be able to put in the zip code and they will tell you if their store has any in stock.  You can even pay for it online and then pick it up.

Saves a trip anyway if they don't have them..


----------



## Sargent (Feb 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> If you guys go to their website, you should be able to put in the zip code and they will tell you if their store has any in stock. You can even pay for it online and then pick it up.
> 
> Saves a trip anyway if they don't have them..


 
It is not accurate.


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

Sargent said:


> It is not accurate.



Which part?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sargent said:


> It is not accurate.



Even so, it'll show you the stores in your area that MAY have them, then you call them to insure they have one and buy it right over the phone and come p/u!     I did that with the drill combo last year when they were marked down to $39.95


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Even so, it'll show you the stores in your area that MAY have them, then you call them to insure they have one and buy it right over the phone and come p/u!     I did that with the drill combo last year when they were marked down to $39.95



I bought that same drill combo online and went to the store to pick it up.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I bought that same drill combo online and went to the store to pick it up.



course you did....


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 10, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> course you did....



  I did!  It was for Paul...


----------



## erniesp (Feb 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I bought that same drill combo online and went to the store to pick it up.



The price on internet is showing 79.99.


----------



## CAL90 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bought one Monday at the Lowes on Hwy 41 in Marietta. They had about six left. I already have one but I couldnt pass up the deal.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2010)

None in norcorss lowes


----------



## MAPSTRE (Feb 10, 2010)

2 left at Suwannee Lowes .


----------



## mallardk (Feb 10, 2010)

*Good Call BreamPole*

I did the online search said they had 2 about 15 miles from me,  ordered both online and as soon as printed out the sale invoice they called and said there was only one left and they would refund for the other, so at least I got one.   I have had my eye on one of these for a while but the $79 was just a tad to steep, a bargain at $39 thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## Bone Buster (Feb 10, 2010)

*camping*



breampole said:


> Not sure where to put this, but if you are in the market for a Mr. Heater Buddy Heater, normal best price $79.95 Lowes has marked them down to $39.95 These heaters put out 4,000 to 9,000 BTU's and can be fueled by either a 1 lb screw on cannister or by a hose and tank. I bought two of them. Like a buy one get one free sale.



would that be to big for a tent. I'm trying to find away to eep warm fri night!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I bought that same drill combo online and went to the store to pick it up.



I did the same...called to insure availability...told em I wanted one and I'd order online...then went and p/u after I got off work.    They had em stacked at the customer service desk waiting for me and a few of my co-workers that took advantage of that internet special also!


----------



## raymrt (Feb 16, 2010)

How would one use this heater ?  Are fumes ok in a tent?


----------



## golffreak (Feb 16, 2010)

Just a word of advice. I was a Store Manager at Lowe's for years. When it comes down to items like this, do not take someones word over the phone that they have two in stock and that they will hold it for you. 9 times out of 10 they are going by what the computer says instead of actually putting their hands on the merchandise. Inventory is only held twice a year in most stores and only once per year in some and it does not take long for computer counts to be way off. I would only make a long trip if you knew someone in the store or the computer showed two dozen or more.....yeah it does get that bad.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 16, 2010)

golffreak said:


> Just a word of advice. I was a Store Manager at Lowe's for years. When it comes down to items like this, do not take someones word over the phone that they have two in stock and that they will hold it for you. 9 times out of 10 they are going by what the computer says instead of actually putting their hands on the merchandise. Inventory is only held twice a year in most stores and only once per year in some and it does not take long for computer counts to be way off. I would only make a long trip if you knew someone in the store or the computer showed two dozen or more.....yeah it does get that bad.


That's why when I call anyone, about anything I'm looking for, I ask "Will you put your hands on it?  And then put my name on it?" 

Frustrating when they have "umpteen dozen in stock... come on and get it.." Only to get there and they not have it!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2010)

The units have a low Oxygen sensor so when the level gets low it shuts off...They are great in a tent ( on low you can run about 7hrs,high is about 4 hrs)...I have one and will find another one...


----------



## buttplate (Jun 1, 2010)

*Heater*

Anyone know if there are any of these heaters still around? Give me a pm


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 1, 2010)

*Lowes*

I checked all the Lowes between Macon Ga. & Valdosta Ga and  none to be found


----------

